# Wiper Park Position



## georgel12 (Dec 19, 2006)

I recently had trouble with my wiper and ended up replacing the wiper motor. Now, i seem to be haveing trouble with seating the wipers at the right position. I tried adjusting the wipers, but when they stop, they end up either in the middle of the windshield, or below the normal seating place. Is there any other way to readjust the wipers besides removing the nut and re-seating them? the car is a '96 altima gxe. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The park position should be consistent each time. Is there play in the wiper regulator or the wiper transmission?
Try taking the wiper arms off and running the wipers for several cycles and then turn it off again so they go to the park position. Then reinstall the wiper arms into their correct positions.

Troy


----------

